# iPad "Sim fehlt" ausblenden



## TheGamerzZ (1. Februar 2013)

Hi,
Wie kann man das SIM Fehlt oben links ausblenden? Danke


----------



## Bennz (1. Februar 2013)

wenn du bis sonntag wartest via jailbreak


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Februar 2013)

Indem du unter Einstellungen "Mobile Daten" ausschaltest.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. Februar 2013)

Geh in den Flugmodus und mach WLAN an


----------



## TheGamerzZ (2. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Indem du unter Einstellungen "Mobile Daten" ausschaltest.



Die Einstellung kann ich gar nicht einstellen, da es so hell ist und ich nicht drauf kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Februar 2013)

TheGamerzZ schrieb:


> Die Einstellung kann ich gar nicht einstellen, da es so hell ist und ich nicht drauf kann.



Stimmt, sorry. "Mobile Daten" kann man nur deaktivieren, wenn man eine SIM einlegt. Dann wird auch beim entfernen der SIM das "SIM fehlt" nicht mehr angezeigt d.h. du müsstest also einmalig eine SIM einlegen.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (2. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Stimmt, sorry. "Mobile Daten" kann man nur deaktivieren, wenn man eine SIM einlegt. Dann wird auch beim entfernen der SIM das "SIM fehlt" nicht mehr angezeigt d.h. du müsstest also einmalig eine SIM einlegen.



Achso ok danke


----------

